# Fettverbrennung und Pulsmesser



## Mudface (30. Mai 2003)

Hy @all!

Den interessanten Teil mal vorweg. Weil ich bergauf immer so die Zunge raushängenlaß und es genügend Biker mit Ranzen gibt, habe ich mal Fakten zur Fettverbrennung gesucht:

http://www.novafeel.de/fitness/fettverbrennungsbereich-fettverbrennung.htm

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Mein prozentualer Fett..-Anteil ist zwar geringer, aber es geht sogar mehr Fett drauf als beim lockerem Fahren (auch wenn bei meiner Geschwindikeit eher an Stillstand als an den BURNING MAN zu denken ist).Die 3900 Kalorien vom All-Mountain werden trotzdem nicht an der Paluze sichtbar. 


Wir fahren aus Spaß mit dem MTB und deshalb ist es eigentlich egal, aber hin und wieder tauchen hier ein paar Kalorienangaben auf die ein (Polar?) Pulsmesser ausspuckt. Zu dem Thema lief mir ein Leserbrief in der Men's Health über den Weg:

Frage:
Kann ich allein mit der Herzfrequenz beim Laufen den Kalorienverbrauch berechen?

Antwort:
Keine Chance! "Ihre Herzfrquenz ist nicht entscheidend, wenn sie errechnen wollen, wie viele Kalorien sie verbrauchen", erklärte Günther Wagner vom Institut für Sporternährung in Bad Nauheim. Wichtiger dafür sind Ihr Gewicht und die Intensität mit der Sie Sport treiben.


Hmm, kann man die Zahl also getrost in den Gully kicken? Der Pulsmesser fordert ja meistens zur Eingabe des Alters auf, wird jetzt auch das Gewicht abgefragt? Mit der Intensität ist gemeint wieviele Muskel benutzt werden, als nicht welche HF-Zone. Auf Deutsch, Laufen ist anstrengender wie Biken und der Pulsmesser weiß nicht was ich gerade unternehme. Tabellen dazu:

www.novafeel.de/fitness/Kalorienverbrauch.htm

Axo, diese Tabellen weichen genauso wie Kalorientabellen um +/- 20 Prozent ab. Bei zwei Extremmenschen liegt der Unterschied als bri max. 40% .  Diese Tabellen kann man also als Anhaltspunkt aber nicht als Bibel verwenden.

Zumindest den Trend sollte diese magische Zahl anzeigen können, aber unser All-Mountain darf ab jetzt weder sein Alter noch seine Fitness verändern.

Jetzt zerreist mich bitte.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## raikrue (30. Mai 2003)

Ich seh das eigentlich ähnlich. Meine Frau hat auch so ein Ding und erzählt mir immer, wieviel sie beim biken, snowboarden, skaten usw. so an Kalorien verbraten hat. Bei dem Teil machst Du aber so einen Test, wo Du Dich einige Zeit nicht bewegen darfst und dann den Pulsmesser einschaltest, um Deinen Ruhepuls zu messen. Danach machst Du einen weiteren Test, wobei Du in, ich glaub 4 Stufen, die "Laufgeschwindigkeit" erhöhst. Daraus ergibt sich dann dein momentaner "Trainingszustand". Dazu kommen dann natürlich Gewicht und Alter. Laut einem Test in einer BIKE irgendwann vor einigen Jahren hat der Polar bei den meisten Testpersonen den Kalorienverbrauch im Vergleich zu Laborwerten annähernd korrekt angezeigt. Fragt sich halt nur, ob man gerade bei den Testpersonen dabei ist, bei denen er den Verbrauch korrekt anzeigt.... 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2003)

Hi,
okay, interssantes Thema, und wenn ich schon so oft namentlich genannt werde, muss ich natürlich auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Also erstmal waren's am Donnersteg "nur" 3200 Kalorien. 

In den zwei Postings geht es um zwei unterschiedliche Sachen:

Zu Mudfaces Ausführungen muss ich sagen, stimmt. Der Kalorienverbrauch hängt tatsächlich von Gewicht (88Kg), Alter(37), Geschlecht, etc. ab. Genau diese Daten gibst Du aber bei jeden einigermaßen vernünftigen Pulsmesser ein. Wenn Du älter oder schwerer wirst musst Du die Eingaben naturgemäß korrigieren. 
Angenommen Mudface Du wiegst 78 Kg, dann schnall Dir mal eben 10 Kilo auf den Rücken und geh biken. Du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, dass Du so nach drei Stunden dann wohl ein paar Kalorien mehr verbrannt hast.

Raikrue (oder seine Frau) spricht dagegen von der sog. "Ownzone" und/oder "Ownidex" Eine Art der Trainingskontrolle die, hab ich mir sagen lassen, tatsächlich eher für Lauftraining gedacht ist, da aber supergenau funtionieren soll (ich hab sie abgeschalten). Mit dem Own-Zone-Test zum Trainingsbeginn stellt man seine momentane "gesunde" Trainingszone fest und anhand der Werte kann man sehen wie fit man schon ist.

Für mich geht es bei der Sache mit der Fettverbrennung nicht um bloses Kalorienzählen. Die verbrauchten Kalorien teilen sich auf in Fett und Kohlehydratverbrennung. Nimm zwei gleiche Strecken, die Du in der gleinen Zeit fährst. Einmal mit 35% Fettverbrennung, 2 Monate später mit 45% Fettverbrennung. Das bedeudet nichts anderes, als das Du schlicht und ergreifend fitter geworden bist. Soll heißen, Du bewältigst die gleiche Anstrengung mit einem niedrigeren Puls als vorher und verbrennst nebenbei dadurch auch mehr Fett. 
Damit kann man ganz gut kontrollieren wie fit man ist und zwar unabhängig davon ob die Kalorienzahl beim Laufen oder beim biken unterschiedlich ist (so leicht Zweifel hab ich da nämlich auch muss ich zugeben). 
Jedenfalls sollte man um seine Grundlage aufzubauen erstmal verstärkt in diesen Grundlagenbereich fahren, um seine Leistungsfähigkeit aufzubauen. Wer immer am Anschlag biked powert sich nur aus und verbessert seine Fitness nur minimal.

Für mich macht biken mit Pulsmesser deshalb absolut Sinn. Dazu muss ich auch sagen, das ich Ende August einen recht knackigen Alpencross vorhabe und deshalb die Trainingsgeschichte doch einigermaßen ernst nehme. 
Trotzdem gilt: der Spaß am biken soll natürlich nicht darunter leiden. 
Aber als kleine Kontrollmöglichkeit ist der Polar doch recht hilfreich.
Grüße
All-Mountain
Grundlagenkönig


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2003)

erst mal wieg ich um die 96 kg und ich nutzt meinen Pulsmesser nur um meine Trainingsbelastung zu kontrollieren, denn:

Wenn ich z.B. beim Marathon in der ersten Stunde "easy going" fahre 8 mit nem max Puls von 150) dann kann ich "ewig fahren" gehe ich dei ganze sache aber zu schnell an - hab ich verloren...

Ich seh das mit dem Puls und der Fettverbrennung nicht so "verbissen" - hauptsache ich kan biken, bin fit und nehm ein wenig dabei ab...für mich ist der PM nur eine Möglichkeit meine Leistung zu Kontrollieren und evtl zu Steueren...


Klar liegen bei mir im Schrank auch noch die "Stadartlexikas" in sachen Trainingslehre und professionellen Radsporttraining - aber das ist aus einem früheren Leben...

Grüße

Alex/Alti
"Schinderlein"

P.S. kauft auch nie nen HAC4 - so ein Drecksteil....


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudface _
> *Jetzt zerreist mich bitte.
> 
> Schöne Grüße. *



Ich will Niemand zerreißen, aber der muss noch sein:
Was in den Novafeel-Artikel steht halte ich zum Teil für ziemlichen Bullshit. Die Behauptung Tausende von Fittnesstrainern und Sportärzten würden den "dummen trainierenden Menschen" seit Jahren was falschen erzählen, möchte ich zumindest mal kritisch hinterfragt wissen.
Nix für Ungut
TOM


----------



## Mudface (2. Juni 2003)

Ahoi!
Ich schmöker immer noch gerne in der Sportrevue, die "Bekenntnisse eines Steroidverwenders" sind doch immerwieder unterhaltsam. Wie kommt es nun zu den Ergebnissen in der Theorie und den Empfehlungen in der Praxis?
Wer langsam tut, der geht weniger Risiken ein. Die Betreuer der Studios sind verantwortlich und haben bestimmt keine Lust von einem Studiogast verklagt zu werden, dem sie 200 gr Eiweiß am Tag , 60 gr Traubenzucker nach dem Training und ein Coffein-Ephidrin-Aspirin-Grapefruit Cocktail vor der Arbeit empfohlen haben. Bzw. der Fitnesstest findet am Anfang statt und dann idR nie wieder, dort kriegt man nur ungefährliche Ratschläge, die aber durchaus langfristig Wirkung zeigen. Wieviele Leute trainieren in Fitness Studios nur unreglemässig und ohne Trainingsplan? Wie gut wirst Du im Stadler beraten?

Die These, daß man ruhig schneller Trainieren darf, läuft mir jetzt zum dritten Mal über den Weg, den aeroben Bereich halte ich da für sehr sinnvoll, schon allein weil man seine Kondi im Fettverbrennungsbereich nur minimal verbessert. Wenn sich am Ende eh nur die Kaloriendifferenz im Körperfettanteil wiederspiegelt, lohnt sich also Training im Fvbb also eher für die Regeneration oder um Abbau zu Bremsen.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Problem, wie gut kann die Kalorienzahl des Pulsmesser sein? Das Ding kennt Alter, Gewicht , Ruhepuls und evt. Maximalpuls, die Aufspaltung des Kalorienverbrauchs in Fett und Kohlehydrate kennt es aus einer kleinen Tabelle. Dann ist es immerhin möglich laufend die Kalorienberechnung durchzuführen. Da das Gerät die Sportart nicht kennt, sollte die Zahl an sich nicht sehr genau sein. Den Trainingsfortschritt kann man anhand einer festgelegten Strecke damit feststellen.
(Dafür reicht auch der Durchschnittspuls und die Rundenzeit und ein Trainingszettel, damit OwnZone jetzt nicht zum Muß wird).

Jedenfalls ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, daß mein Kalorienverbrauch anders aussieht und deshalb werde ich mich mal nach einer Trainingsrunde umschauen.

Falls hier jemand einen Vorschlag für ein fahrradtaugliches Beintraining mit Geräten in der Schublade liegen hat, bitte suchen 8).

Grüße, Klaas


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,
also als Training im Fettverbrennungsbereich will ich meinen weiter oben etwas lax ausgedrückten "Grundlagenbereich" nicht verstanden wissen. Für ein Training, das der Leistungssteigerung dienen soll sind andere Werte wichtig. Z. B. die Maximale-HF und die Zusammensetzung zwischen GA1 und GA2-Trainingseinheiten. 

Das Thema wurde im Fittnessforum schon ausführlichst diskutiert. Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58632&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

Wenn Ihr die Posts durchlest werdet Ihr festellen das das Thema megakomplex ist. 
Ich würde auch nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen was die Leute da so reingeschrieben haben und eher auf entsprechende Fachliteratur zurückgreifen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## amelius (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> P.S. kauft auch nie nen HAC4 - so ein Drecksteil....  *



Was ist denn an dem Teil so schlecht...??? Ich hab´ seit einigen Jahren so ein Ding und finde die Kombination von Pulsmesser, Tacho und Höhenmesser eigentlich gar nicht so übel ... ??

Ok. Der Pulsmesser ist wahrscheinlich nicht so genau und zeigt in der Nähe von Stromleitung alles Mögliche an...

Bin aber auf andere Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

1. Keine Personalisierung des Gurtes (sprich Du siehst immer die Daten deines Trainingspartners - wenn der zufällig auch nen HAC hat)

2. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren schon der dritte Satz Batterien (mein alter Polar brauchte in 3 Jahren nur einen Satz)

3. auch schon der 2te Tachonehmer

4. ein neuerLenkerhalter

5. der rechte untere Knopf hat sich schon verabschiedet...

6. Zeitweise Ausfälle der Datenaufzeichnung (auch über einen längeren Zeitraum)

7. Ersatzteile selbst im EK schweineteuer!!!

8. Höhenmesser trotz mehrmaliger Einstellung sehr ungenau...

9. Interface nicht für mac geeignet...
.....

Mehr fällt mir zur Zeit nicht ein....

 

Grüße

Alex

P.S. warscheinlich hab ich einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt...


----------



## nurichdarf (2. Juni 2003)

Richtig Altitüde  


Wer beim Pulsmesser spart, spart am falschen Ende. Polar ist zwar teuer, und hat auch seine Macken.   Aber das ding geht wenigstens.

Ich habe schon den 4. denke ich

den ersten hat ein Rollerfahrer überrollt  
den zweiten habe ich verkauft und gegen den X-Trainer getauscht
den hat es dann (nach batteriewechsel) durch Wassereinbruch zerbröselt   
jetzt habe ich einen S 710, will ihn aber gegen einen S 720 i upgraden


----------



## Kersbacher (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...Wenn Ihr die Posts durchlest werdet Ihr festellen das das Thema megakomplex ist.
> Ich würde auch nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen was die Leute da so reingeschrieben haben und eher auf entsprechende Fachliteratur zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
ich mische mich mal in die interssante Diskussion ein. (Für die, die mich nicht mehr kennen, ich war mal bis letztes Jahr ein bisserl häufiger im Forum  )
Ich bin zwar auch kein Fachmann, kann aber aus längerer Erfahrung berichten.
Ich halte die unterschiedliche Fettverbrennung in den einzelnen Zonen für so klein, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den geleisteten Zeiten in der jeweiligen Sportart kaum beachtenswert ist.

Folgendes hat die Erfahrung gezeigt (und deckt sich auch mit der Literatur):
1. Für (Sportarten-)Einsteiger ist ein Trainieren in der GA1 wegen Leistungsfähigkeit und Motivation die sinnvollere Methode, oft wird nur die für den Fettabbau erforderliche Zeit vergessen / unterschätzt!
2. Fettabbau und Leistungssteigerung vertragen sich nicht besonders gut. Die verbrauchte Kalorienzahl muss ja zwangsläufig durch die Zuführung von Kohlehydraten nach dem Training kompensiert werden, will man einen Trainingseffekt haben.
Deshalb stimmt auch die Aussage eines befreundeteten Arztes: Wenn du richtig bikst, wirst du kein Gramm abnehmen!
Ich habe mich in diesem Jahr für den Fettabbau entschieden und bin mit dem Prinzip erfolgreich:
Was zählt, ist ausschließlich die Energiebilanz! Ich fülle nach dem Training (und auch sonst  )nicht nach und merke deutlich einen Gewichtsrückgang und wenig  Trainingseffekt in den Muskeln, was mich bei Anstiegen fertig macht 
Dies macht bei 2 Touren und 3* 5km Joggen / Woche aber ca. 500-1000 g Fettabbau aus. Kondition baut sich sehr gut auf, aber keine Kraft. Ob ich das in längeren GA1-2 Passagen mache oder in kurzen (30 min) Hochbelastungsphasen, spielt IMHO keine merkliche Rolle. Die langen Passagen sollten dann aber auch nicht unter 2 Stunden sein.

Hoffe, ich habe ein bißchen beitragen können. Wie ist Eure "Körpererfahrung"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *
> (Für die, die mich nicht mehr kennen, ich war mal bis letztes Jahr ein bisserl häufiger im Forum  )*



Stimmt, ich kann mich vage erinnern...

Welcome Home Andreas...

Unser "SchattenModerator"


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Juni 2003)

@Kersbacher
Als ich dieses Frühjahr meine erste Tour mit unserern Schinderlein Alex fuhr, hatte ich gerade mal 50 Km auf meinen Tacho aus 2003 stehen. Ergebnis: Bin die Tour nur hinterhergefahren, hatte irgendwann mal Probleme mit Krämpfen usw.

Eine Woche später fliege ich nach Malle und fahre zum erstemal im Leben Rennrad. Eine Woche, 5 Touren die ich ziemlich konstant so etwa im GA1-Bereich gefahren bin.

Ich komme zurück und fahr die nächste Tour mit Alti und Co, und siehe da ich kann locker (naja fast) mit den Jungs mithalten.

Deshalb würde ich Dein Statement "Für (Sportarten-)Einsteiger ist ein Trainieren in der GA1 wegen Leistungsfähigkeit und Motivation die sinnvollere Methode" auf Jahres-Einsteiger erweitern. Wenn die Grundlage dann mal da ist kann man es ruhig auch mal forscher angehen, damit man neue Trainingsreize setzt, denke ich.

Ich hab auch tatsächlich seit Saisonbeginn schon ca. 5 Kg abgenommen, wobei sich das Tempo jetzt etwas verlangsamt, da ich vermutlich meine Ernährung unbewusst entsprechend angepasst habe. Die Leistung ist aber auch noch etwas besser geworden, wie ich gestern am Berg festgestellt habe.

Ums abnehmen geht es mir beim biken aber tatsächlich nicht in erster Linie, was ja das Einstiegsthema war. Das ist eher ein netter Nebeneffekt. 

Die Prozentangabe des Fettanteils des Kaloienverbrauchs ist für mich lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt, wie schwer oder leicht eine Tour war. Hoher Fettverbrennungsanteil deutet auf eine eher leichte Tour hin, ein niedriger Anteil auf eine eher heftige Tour (bei gleichen Fitnesslevel versteht sich).
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Kersbacher (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> ... Deshalb würde ich Dein Statement "Für (Sportarten-)Einsteiger ist ein Trainieren in der GA1 wegen Leistungsfähigkeit und Motivation die sinnvollere Methode" auf Jahres-Einsteiger erweitern. Wenn die Grundlage dann mal da ist kann man es ruhig auch mal forscher angehen, damit man neue Trainingsreize setzt, denke ich.
> ... *



So isses 

@Altitude: Danke fürs Welcome, Alex


----------

